# I think its time to buy a scale



## slim357 (Apr 24, 2008)

Headed to a different spot this morning with hopes of bigger fish. Tried one side of the bridge with no luck, so I moved over to the creek side of it. When I was workin my way to the bank I saw a few blood worm containers which all looked empty, I picked em up and sifted thru em, one of them had 7 or 8 blood worms in it, I hadnt really planed on bait fishin but this was an omen (cuz Id have to driver about half an hour to get some then half an hour back) I put on a bottom rig I had left from yesterday, good thing I didnt clean out my bag, after about 5 minutes of soaking it got a hit, I set up and reeled in my first striper of the year he was about 9inches(i thought i took a pic but must have forgotten to save it oh well). After about an hour of bait fishin I hung up and lost the only rig I had out with me. So i started wadin out to where the shore normaly is, and castin my worms, got my first bass of the day on a purple/blue fleck 3/4senko. He was prob around 2lbs, but I didnt feel like goin back to shore for a pic. Not to long after that I picked up my crankin stick (which I had been bait fishin with) tied on an spro fat30 crank in a shad pattern. After about 20 casts an no bites I started thinkin it was time for a change but didnt really feel like wading the 6 or 7 feet back to shore, and my lazyness paided off big time. Got my biggest bass of the year(so far) if he was a pound he was five, prob over but Im not use to guesstimating fish this big. Had his mouth almost hooked shut and I got stuck in the finger while lippin him but id take a hook in the finger any day to get fish like this.


----------



## BensalemAngler (Apr 24, 2008)

GOOD LORD, that is a big fish...


Nice Job


----------



## Captain Ahab (Apr 24, 2008)

great fish - looks like you have them figured out in a good way =D> =D>


----------



## G3_Guy (Apr 24, 2008)

Nice fish! =D>


----------



## FishinsMyLife (Apr 24, 2008)

Thats a nice bass! About buying a scale, don't. You'll find out your estimates are a lot higher than the fish's actual weight, or at least that's what happened to me :wink:


----------



## Jim (Apr 24, 2008)

Go get yourself a certified Boga grip. I'm working the wife for one now. 8) 

https://www.fishquest.com/Qshop.asp?Option=Product&Detail=BogaGrip+%26+BogaFloat


----------



## Waterwings (Apr 24, 2008)

That's a nice one! 8)


----------



## bAcKpAiN (Apr 25, 2008)

The more I read your posts the more envious I get!!!!

Nice fish! You really do have them basses figured out!


----------



## mtnman (Apr 25, 2008)

Very nice dude!!!!!


----------



## FishingBuds (Apr 25, 2008)

Oh, yea :wink: 

So what rod and reel combo are you using for a crank stick? I'm so terrible at cranken rigs :?


----------



## slim357 (Apr 26, 2008)

My crankin stick right now is an old 6ft daiwa vip classic (i really want a longer one but I mostly bank fish and the shorter ones make castin easier for me) , But hopefully before then end of summer ill be able to pick up a loomis, The reel I was using was a quantum 1310 mgc.


----------



## nicdicarlo (Apr 29, 2008)

NIce fish. That things a pig!


----------

